# I need a remedy for pain in the A$$ Painter



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

Like the title says. I need to remedy this thorn in my side. I have never heard so much whining and bitching. Then some instigating too. I need to fix these guys wagon. Any advice?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Would need to have some more details to why the whining


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CleanTaper said:


> Like the title says. I need to remedy this thorn in my side. I have never heard so much whining and bitching. Then some instigating too. I need to fix these guys wagon. Any advice?


Maybe your taping's not so clean?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I love a good battle with a painter, just as much as everybody else, but Philma and Moore both ask valid questions.

What exacting is the painter whining about, or doing to you. Or is the painter right, as in your work might be sub-par


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

These painters figure they are gods gift to painting. They constantly complain about how much footage we are giving them. We are always having to wait for them to paint before we texture. They also figure it is our job to hump all their doors inside the job and stand them up.

I am contending with an abnormally wet summer here in Northern Alberta and the GC refuses to provide heat. The Painters want us to fix the shrinkage after they get the first coat of color on, then they expect us to prime and apply the color for them. They painters know they are priming and painting wet drywall mud

The youngest son of the painter is just a little **** disturber

As for my clean taping being an issue, I can assure anyone that my work is fine. I put a good effort in doing a good job... Nuff said


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I heard that!! I would guess It's best to wait for the mud to dry before sanding...much less painting..:whistling2: And!!!! If a painter ever asked me to carry there doors into a house I'd tell em to SMD!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CleanTaper said:


> These painters figure they are gods gift to painting. They constantly complain about how much footage we are giving them. We are always having to wait for them to paint before we texture. They also figure it is our job to hump all their doors inside the job and stand them up.
> 
> I am contending with an abnormally wet summer here in Northern Alberta and the GC refuses to provide heat. The Painters want us to fix the shrinkage after they get the first coat of color on, then they expect us to prime and apply the color for them. They painters know they are priming and painting wet drywall mud
> 
> ...


Holy chit







, how about, quit doing their job for them.

I know you cant explain everything in one post, but it sounds like your in some type of apartments/units/large job, and you have lost the battle already, b/c you let them set precedence on you. Or have control over you.

It will take time, and cost you money, but you slowly half to take control back.

To start, since you say your waiting for them to paint the ceilings so you can spray, cut their throats and paint them yourself. Yes it will cost you in primer/paint, but labour wise it won't kill you. All our spray guys around here paint their ceilings first before the knock down/texture, since the painters would cost ten times more in labour...... That should start the ball rolling....

Stop loading their doors for them.

To be honest, I have never heard a tale as crazy as yours, you need lessons on how to deal with painters, you have already lost this battle. In a nut shell , your doing their job for them, and they have their heads so far up the GC's arse kissing it, so that you will never get a whiff of it again.

All painters are liars and thieves, and the first day you meet them on a job, remind them what they are, and tell it to their faces

We should just make this a thread on how to deal with painters.

RULE NUMBER ONE

Never ever become friendly with the painters, they will always back stab you.:furious:


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks 2buck

I would just like to clear some things up.

We paint our own ceilings, however the painters want to prime and color and do door frames.

Not a single door has been moved for them.

The Site super is also sick of them.

In 14 years I have never had this sort of situation myself. 

YOu are right 2buck. I need to take back control. I have a whole new floor starting in a week. I am gonna try and set the tone on that. 

Suggestions?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

LMAO... Painters are like neighbors ..As soon as they move in just tell then to kiss your ass ...Nip it at the bud right from the start!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CleanTaper said:


> I am contending with an abnormally wet summer here in Northern Alberta and the GC refuses to provide heat. The Painters want us to fix the shrinkage after they get the first coat of color on, then they expect us to prime and apply the color for them. They painters know they are priming and painting wet drywall mud


This problem is one part GC, one part Painter (plus I'm not sure if your a DWC or the sub).

The GC should be providing the proper environment for you to work in, maybe remind him wet drywall loves mold. Which likes to appear just when the tenants move in

If a painter primes something, then he deems it ready to finish. but that's where the catch 22 comes in. A dumb painter will say he cant find all the errors till he paints. So agree to fix TAPING ERROR..... By taping error, I mean anything your responsible for. Any lines, hollows, pin holes or joints or butts that did not hide, you fix them. This does not mean you fix any dings, nicks, holes etc caused by other trades, refuse to fix them unless they are willing to pay you. 

Once the painter has applied colour to the wall, he has double deemed the walls ready to paint. Thats when the painter can not pass the BUCK back onto you. He has taken on total responsibility of the walls once they apply the colour...... Period.

Sounds like the GC and the painters are both treating you as a sucker:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

CleanTaper said:


> These painters figure they are gods gift to painting. They constantly complain about how much footage we are giving them. We are always having to wait for them to paint before we texture. They also figure it is our job to hump all their doors inside the job and stand them up.
> 
> I am contending with an abnormally wet summer here in Northern Alberta and the GC refuses to provide heat. The Painters want us to fix the shrinkage after they get the first coat of color on, then they expect us to prime and apply the color for them. They painters know they are priming and painting wet drywall mud
> 
> ...


Just tell them to go stick a big hairy dog up their bum :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CleanTaper said:


> Thanks 2buck
> 
> however the painters want to prime and color and do door frames.
> 
> ...


Don't even let those Bastards into your area to paint doors, that's called being nice to them:furious:

Next thing you know,,, they will say "we have nothing to do today, so were going to finish coat our doors,,,,, so DONT GET MUD ON THEM !!!!!!!!!"

If they want to paint the doors before your done, then get mud all over them un-purpose:yes:

If the Super is getting fed up with them, then odds are their messing with the other trades too. Painters always try to take over control of the building. Just politely ask the super "who runs this job, you or the painters"........... they don't like to have their authority messed with


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, since our search function still don't work:furious:, I would say read up on proper prime/paint jobs etc...... but you can't

So here's some shots you can fire back at the painter, they go into shock, when you start checking into the ways they are doing their job.

Are they using a paint sprayer,if so, how much do they water down their paint, how thick/heavy is their prime coat. Do they back roll. What mil is their paint roller. Are they using a primer or a sealer. Do the rough sand their prime coat. What is the solid content of their primer 15-20%?.. What grit of sand paper do they rough sand with. Are they doing a proper 3 coats. What brand/type of paint are they using. Are they following the blue print specs..........

You mentioned the drywall being wet, are you sure it's not the painters swelling the paper of the drywall.:whistling2:

(watered down cheap primer, sprayed on and not back rolled???)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I could be wrong, But im starting to get a vibe that buck doesnt like painters...............Or is it just me???????:jester:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> I could be wrong, But im starting to get a vibe that buck doesnt like painters...............Or is it just me???????:jester:


I agree with nobuck don't like painters,but you are a good fella and I like you


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

You mentioned the drywall being wet, are you sure it's not the painters swelling the paper of the drywall.:whistling2:

(watered down cheap primer, sprayed on and not back rolled???)[/QUOTE]

I have been taking regular measurements of the moisture content of the drywall and Mud. I am hitting 15 - 19% . I know that by MPDA standards 8% is the most moisture acceptable.

One thing i can not deny is that these painters do a pretty good prime job. They are just trying to make things more difficult for the tapers. It is flat out an ego thing for them. 

I have decided that I will texture then sand and they can cut in primer color and finish against the texture. I have had enuff.

Thank you for all the input .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I could be wrong, But im starting to get a vibe that buck doesnt like painters...............Or is it just me???????


So whats your work load been like lately,,,,,, Cazna?









Have you been taping.......









Or have you been painting.......:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, Its painting, Lots of painting :furious: But there is light i can see, I have 3 houses to tape on there way and im not painting them so whoopie for me  Put that baseball bat away, Im saved :thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Never mind all this small talk, punch him square on the jaw.
Job done


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What's been happening EK? Haven't seen you on here for a while.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> What's been happening EK? Haven't seen you on here for a while.


Hey Gaz, yes I've been busy busy mate, plus the Mrs banned me for a while too!
How's things with you?:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

E.K Taper said:


> Never mind all this small talk, *punch him square on the jaw.*
> Job done


:laughing: Are you sure you're not really Vanman? :sneaky2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Hey Gaz, yes I've been busy busy mate, plus the Mrs banned me for a while too!
> How's things with you?:thumbsup:


Things are kicking along ok with me. The Mrs banned you LOL, beware of the minister for war and finance. Take care mate, hope we see you around here a bit more.:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> :laughing: Are you sure you're not really Vanman? :sneaky2:


Ha, I had an incident with a painter last week which almost resulted in me ripping his stupid fooking head off :furious:
I ended up just standing bawling him out with my finger pressing right in his nose, the big mouthed c**t. I wanted to punch him square on the jaw. I should've punched him square on the jaw. But I'd have probably lost my job. Our sander boy talked me out of thumping him on our drive down in the morning and I laugh now at the thought of it, as he's our version of 2buck junior
Still wish I'd lamped him though, the snake. Hence my advice, punch him square on the jaw


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Painters are a two way street! They can make you or break ya!:yes:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by7fM9S-Aw8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYjtHLeLP7M


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*sociopathi painter*

i get it. hire a guy to beat him down, town. from another province. dont throw a hint at why. let humility pull its creeper on him. hitting him your self, is court stuff, plus, thats not what you do, or you would'nt be his door bitch. i get it, i am a door bitch, so i hire the wet work out. natural progression will tame this monster. this is not a light hearted reply. this will work. ---------- and lets not forget about all the other people this megalomaniac is walking over daily. it sounds harsh, but im not wrong. good luck with the bithin and moaning pal. harve


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Hahaha!!

Like so many others.

This problem lies with the GC.
What I've noticed so many times is GC (Superintendents) have no clue what the PMT Project Management Triangle is. 



> You are given the options of _Fast_, _Good_ and _Cheap_, and told to pick any two. Here _Fast_ refers to the time required to deliver the product, _Good_ is the quality of the final product, and _Cheap_ refers to the total cost of designing and building the product. This triangle reflects the fact that the three properties of a project are interrelated, and it is not possible to optimize all three – one will always suffer. In other words you have three options:
> 
> 
> Design something quickly and to a high standard, but then it will not be cheap.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_management_triangle

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...t-triangle.svg/455px-Project-triangle.svg.png

The GC here wants something Good and Cheap and Fast which equals fail or extra burden and lost $ for the subs. Extra burden that people just live with, accept and take out on other trades. 

Lost $ all around.

The problem here is the GC. 

Doors?
Is your company responsible for these doors?
Are you guys hanging them or have anything to do with them?

If not.
I would have laughed in that painters face had they asked me to move doors for them.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Are you in the gp area or edmonton?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Next time you're alone on the job, piss in his paint.
Then just wait until his paint starts peeling off the walls :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Next time you're alone on the job, piss in his paint. Then just wait until his paint starts peeling off the walls :thumbsup:


That's dirty lol I don't want to work around you now. Or ever leave paint around you lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Toontowntaper said:


> That's dirty lol I don't want to work around you now. Or ever leave paint around you lol


Hey, I never said I've done it! lol
I just heard it from somebody else at work recently. haha.
He said he needed a remedy. lol


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*Check his work*

See if he is putting his prime coat on the right thickness , see if he is sanding between coats , I allways teel the painter I am checking thim out for proper paint thickness of base coat. And watch thim closely that thay are doing the right application. And allowing proper drying times,all things come in to play , cover you own smiling face


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

How do I start a new thread??


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Ohhhhh yes, the painter/drywaller relationship. So much better if they cool and have their sh-t together. 
If it does happen and painter causing problem I just get light out on the woodwork and start blue taping what I consider blemishes as they do me. 
2-3 times in 21 years I just wasn't able to work with certain painters. One of those painters,"got his back dirty" lol
Drove about 60 miles to get a check that was supposed to be mailed to me for like a week. Not even half the money was on check. 
Builder said painter was back charging for touchups. Painter had my number and not one complaint. 
Granted builder ass for just taking the money but went to job and met painter. Uggggggghhhhhhh
I'm soooo patient and nice guy, dude had it coming. Liked to talk if his crew was there. Anyways made ass of myself and got my money. Never worked with painter or builder again 
Obviously not a typical option. I was young. Now I try to have good relationship with them.........TRY


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

kcmudderman said:


> How do I start a new thread??



Good question. I dont see how to start a new thread in the app. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been a pro painter for over 20 years , and now just getting into drywall because of insurance claims . I've always let the drywallers completely finish , get their stuff out , then I start painting . If the GC or owner sees something he doesn't like in the drywall finishing and I've already painted it , I tell them , it's not my job I'm hired to paint and you said it was ready . So, drywallers comeback for free, and I get paid again to re-paint . :thumbup: gotta learn to keep your mouth shut and just do YOUR job YOUR hired to do.


----------

